
'9 to 5' Turns 35, and It's Still Radical Today - DiabloD3
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/9-to-5-turns-35-and-its-still-radical-today-20151218
======
cratermoon
It's a three year old article, and yet... "the thing about watching 9 to 5
today is that you realize the American workplace of 2015 is nowhere near as
progressive as Miss Doralee Rhodes and company were way back in 1980."

